# SE Michigan, Alpine vs Pine



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to get a season pass at one of these places and I'm looking for anyones opinions. I'm wondering who has the consistently better park?

I rode mostly at Alpine last year and thought there park was pretty decent. Not many jumps, but the boxes and rails seemed to have a nice progression for learning new tricks. Also they have a chair for their smaller park, but it doesn't run until later in the day which is really annoying.

Rode at Pine Knob the last day of the season and thought there park was pretty nice too, more jumps too. Do they always have that many features or did they build it up at the end of the season? They had a tow rope for their smaller park which I'm not to cool with, never used them in Tahoe and it killed my arms/shoulders/gloves that day.

Alpine's a little more $ but 20 miles closer, Pine knob's the opposite. What would you do? Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

ok never been to alpine but i always go to mt holly which is the exact same thing as pine knob except bigger
they have the high speed chair which gets you up the mountain fast as fuckkk


my recomdation is to get a pass for mt holly if possible cuz its really close to pine knob

they always change up there stuff and they always have really nice terrain park shit

if you cant do mt holly still do pine knob over alpine just cuz its like mt hollys brother and pretty much the same thing


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

pass for holly works at knob as well i believe


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> pass for holly works at knob as well i believe



It does if you get the $150 upgrade. Pass prices for these SE MI places are ridiculous. I went with Alpine at $500 for 350 vertical feet?!? I guess they have to charge that much due to lower volume and day ticket prices. Just hope it starts snowing soon so I can get my money's worth. 

They make a decent park and since the company that makes all of their features is based in their parking lot, I figured they would do a better job of maintaining it. Hopefully they cut the pipe more then once a season this time around.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

yea for how small SE michigan is, the lift tickets are outrageous.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

pine knob and holly are not the same either...pine knobs park is the best out of em all from what i hear. but its park is also packed because of its rep..


----------

